# Bootsangler-Treffen In Norddeich



## Acki (19. Juli 2006)

moin an alle boots und meeresfischer#h 
wir wollen noch ein treffen zum makrelenangeln veranstalten!!
die termine 5.8.06 oder 12.8.06 wer an diesen terminen zeit hatt kann sich ja mal eintragen#6 

der treffpunkt ist die tanke in norddeich(ostfr.)auf der rechten seite gleich nach dem ortsschild,bis zur slippe sinds ca.8 min die slippe ist kostenlos für den parkplatz fallen pro std.0,50euro an.

am5.8.06 wäre das treffen morgens 8.00uhr

wind und wetter vobehalten

am sonntag den 13.8.06 wäre das treffen vormittags um 11.00uhr
wünsche allen die mitmachen wollen eine gute anfahrt.gruß acki


----------



## Waldi (20. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bootsangler-Treffen In Norddeich*

Hallo Acki und alle die wieder los wollen.
Eure letzte Tour war ja super und hat zum Glück ja nichts mit dieser Massenangelei auf einem Makrelenkutter zu tun.
Leider bin ich als Brandungsangler nicht mit einem Boot gesegnet, welches ja auch noch NORDSEETAUGLICH sein muß.
Daher hier rechtzeitig mein Kniefall vor den glücklichen Bootsbesitzern in unserer Region - wer hat ein Plätzchen frei für Waldi? Natürlich mit Beteiligung an allen Kosten.
Gruß Waldi


----------



## addy123 (20. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bootsangler-Treffen In Norddeich*

Bei mir wirds diesmal Nichts! Schade, hätte Waldi sonst einen Bootsplatz gehabt!#q 
Ich habe aber das Aalpödern noch im Hinterkopf. Acki, informier mich bitte, wenn da was geht. Vielleicht schaffe ich es dann wieder zu Dir!?
Schön Gruß an Jörg!:m


----------



## sailfish777 (20. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bootsangler-Treffen In Norddeich*

Moin Acki,

die Termine hören sich für mich bis jetzt noch beide gut an. Hoffen wir mal das das Wetter denn wenigstens an einem Termin mitspielt und Du bis dahin noch ein paar Fische drin lässt|supergri 

Bis denne
Klaus


----------



## deger (20. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bootsangler-Treffen In Norddeich*

habt ihr auch einen Liegeplatz für mein kleines Boot? 
Hier ein Bild....
http://www.wally.com/jumpCh.asp?idUser=0&idChannel=44&idLang=IT


----------



## gpsjunkie (20. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bootsangler-Treffen In Norddeich*

Mensch deger, damit kommste wohl schnell zu den Makrelen. Aber wie willste die denn aufs Boot kriegen? Kannste ja nirgents stehen|uhoh:


----------



## Tiffy (20. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bootsangler-Treffen In Norddeich*

Moin Acki,

ich werd mal meinen Kollegen Snoek überreden. Hört sich jedenfalls gut an und die Datumsens ( oder heißt dat Datumserichse ? ) sind auch ganz einladend. Hätte ich echt mal Spaß dran da ein wenig rumzufischen. ( Besonders bei dem warmen Wetter und die Wassertemperaturen und die Fische die dieses lieben  ).

Ick melde mir !


----------



## Tiffy (20. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bootsangler-Treffen In Norddeich*



			
				deger schrieb:
			
		

> habt ihr auch einen Liegeplatz für mein kleines Boot?
> Hier ein Bild....
> http://www.wally.com/jumpCh.asp?idUser=0&idChannel=44&idLang=IT



hehe,

hab ich letztens mal einen Bericht drüber gesehen. Nich schlecht das Teil. Könnte mein nächstes werden.
Man will sich ja nicht verschlechtern  :q


----------



## Lotte (20. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bootsangler-Treffen In Norddeich*



			
				Tiffy schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Acki,
> 
> ich werd mal meinen Kollegen Snoek überreden. Hört sich jedenfalls gut an und die Datumsens ( oder heißt dat Datumserichse ? ) sind auch ganz einladend. Hätte ich echt mal Spaß dran da ein wenig rumzufischen. ( Besonders bei dem warmen Wetter und die Wassertemperaturen und die Fische die dieses lieben  ).
> 
> Ick melde mir !



moin-moin,

mööööönsch der tiffy kommt auch?!?! und ich kann zu 99,999999% an beiden terminen nicht #q#q#q#q!!!!

wünsche euch ententeich und quadratkilometergroße möwenschwarme die kleinfisch an der oberfläche rauben!!!!


----------



## leguan8 (21. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bootsangler-Treffen In Norddeich*

ich werde wohl auch erscheinen.


----------



## Stokker (21. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bootsangler-Treffen In Norddeich*

Mögen tät ich schon, nur können kann ich nicht.
Viel Spass wünsche ich euch...


----------



## Acki (21. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bootsangler-Treffen In Norddeich*

Moin @ waldi werde dich infomieren wenn ich einen platz frei habe#6 
@deger mit dem liegeplatz wäre laut hafenmeister kein problem,wenn du das nötige kleingeld dafür hast:q :q 

@tiffy wäre toll wenn du zu dem treffen auch erscheinen würdest#x #g 
@lotte wenn der termin nicht passt können wir das noch ändern#x 
@ stocker eigentlich schade, aber so habe ich wenigstens eine chance auf den fisch|rolleyes 

da wir die termine noch nicht festgetackert haben wäre noch die möglichkeit auf den 19 oder26.8 auszuweichen.gruß acki


----------



## Tiffy (21. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bootsangler-Treffen In Norddeich*

Moin nochmal,

habe meine Termine gecheckt. Leider kann ich an beiden Tagen nicht. Könnte man nicht statt 12.08 den 13.08 nehmen?


----------



## goeddoek (21. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bootsangler-Treffen In Norddeich*

Moin Acki #h 

Hebb ji dor noch Bott för een Angler sünner Boot ? 

Wär auch gern mit dabei |supergri |supergri


----------



## gpsjunkie (21. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bootsangler-Treffen In Norddeich*

Moin, also mein Motor soll wieder laufen wie ne Biene. Kann den dieses We wieder abholen|jump: . 

Ich melde mich (und meine Crew) mal für den 05.08.06 an#6 . 

Dann aber ran an die mini Thune.


----------



## Der_Glücklose (21. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bootsangler-Treffen In Norddeich*

Hi #h 

hört sich interessant an, welche mindest Voraussetzung sollte das Boot denn erfüllen? Hab keine Ahnung von dem Gewässer und der Entfernjung der Fanggründe |kopfkrat


----------



## gpsjunkie (21. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bootsangler-Treffen In Norddeich*

Hallo der Glücklose, ich war mit acki vor 3 Wochen auf der Nordsee. Alle Wetterdienste hatte Wind 3 aus Ost gemeldet. Erst hatten wir die auch. Aber dann wurde es ein nettes geschaukel, und ich frage Acki ob das drei waren. Er sagte wenn er in den Hafen kommt und hört die Mastender Segelboote im Wind klappern, ist es min Wind 5 BFT. 

Und dann diese Strömung. Wie gesagt wir hatten 5 aus Ost und die Strömung in Richtung West, und der Wind hat das Boot nicht gegen die Strömung getrieben, sondern die Strömung gegen den Wind. 

Also mit 5 oder 10 Ps würde ich da nicht hin fahren, weil Du nie weißt wie die See tatsächlich ist. 

Also meine Persönliche Meinung ist das Boot sollte nicht zuklein sein (ab 4,5m) und min 30 PS.

Aber das ist nur meine Meinung.

Und die Gezeiten darf man auch nicht vergessen, denn da ist ganz schön Strömung wenn man wieder nach Norddeich will.

Achso, ich war mit dem unterem Boot in meiner Signatur draußen.


----------



## gpsjunkie (21. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bootsangler-Treffen In Norddeich*

@Acki, jetzt muss ich doch mal fragen. Wenn wir am 5ten Aug. fahren und uns um 8.00Uhr treffen, wie machen wir das mit dem rausslippen? Geht das bei Niedrigwasser?

Gucks du hier:


----------



## Rainer 32 (22. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bootsangler-Treffen In Norddeich*

Makrelenangeln vom eigenen Boot würde ich auch gern mal machen. Aber Ostfriesland ist mir ein bischen weit für ne Tagestour. Vielleicht weiß ja jemand wie das an der schleswig-holsteinischen Westküste aussieht (Slippen, Fangplätze usw.). Ich war mit mit meinem Boot noch nie auf der Nordsee, würde das aber unheimlich gerne mal ausprobieren. Bin für jeden Tip dankbar.


----------



## gpsjunkie (22. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bootsangler-Treffen In Norddeich*

Hallo Rainer, was für ein Boot haste denn?


----------



## Rainer 32 (22. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bootsangler-Treffen In Norddeich*

Quicksilver 530T mit Suzuki DF70. Die Hardware ist schon OK, denke ich. Nur auf der Nordsee war ich mit meinem Boot noch nicht, das würde ich gern mal ändern.


----------



## gpsjunkie (22. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bootsangler-Treffen In Norddeich*

Hallo Rainer, also damit sollte es wirklich gehen. 
Und ist es von Schleswig bis nach Norddeich wirklich zuweit?

Ich denke, das Acki bestimmt ne Lösung für ne Übernachtung findet. Hier vor Norderney ist es schon schön.

Der Addy 123 ist letztes mal auch über 500 Km gefahren, allerdings ohne Boot.


----------



## Der_Glücklose (22. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bootsangler-Treffen In Norddeich*

Hi #h 

@ gpsjunkie

dank dir für die Info #6 dachte mir schon das 6 PS für die Nordsee nen bisschen schwach sind  

Dann fällt das für mich wohl Flach, schade hätte richtig Bock gehabt auf Makrelen vom Boot mit der Spinnrute :c


----------



## Acki (22. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bootsangler-Treffen In Norddeich*

*moin so hab den termin mal geändert auf* *sonntag* *den 13.8.06*

*moin an alle boots und meeresfischer#h *
*wir wollen noch ein treffen zum makrelenangeln veranstalten!!*
*die termine 5.8.06 oder 13.8.06 wer an diesen terminen zeit hatt kann sich ja mal eintragen#6 *

*der treffpunkt ist die tanke in norddeich(ostfr.)auf der rechten seite gleich nach dem ortsschild,bis zur slippe sinds ca.8 min die slippe ist kostenlos für den parkplatz fallen pro std.0,50euro an.*

*am5.8.06 wäre das treffen morgens10.00uhr*

*wind und wetter vobehalten*

*am 13.8.06 wäre das treffen vormittags um 11.00uhr*
*wünsche allen die mitmachen wollen eine gute anfahrt.gruß acki*
*__________________*


----------



## gpsjunkie (22. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bootsangler-Treffen In Norddeich*

Moin Acki, bevor es unter geht, wir sind am 05.08. mit dabei.


----------



## kojak (22. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bootsangler-Treffen In Norddeich*

Hallo,

bin gerade auf der Suche nach Angelmöglichkeiten in Norddeich auf diesen Beitrag gestossen. Bin nämlich in dieser Zeit in Norddeich im Urlaub und würde mich gerne zum ersten Mal den Meeresfischen widmen. Jetzt meine Frage: Fahrt ihr alle mit privaten Booten raus oder fährt auch ein "öffentlicher" Kutter raus zum Makrelenangeln? Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand nen Tipp geben...

Thx und Gruss ...  #6


----------



## addy123 (22. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bootsangler-Treffen In Norddeich*



			
				kojak schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> bin gerade auf der Suche nach Angelmöglichkeiten in Norddeich auf diesen Beitrag gestossen. Bin nämlich in dieser Zeit in Norddeich im Urlaub und würde mich gerne zum ersten Mal den Meeresfischen widmen. Jetzt meine Frage: Fahrt ihr alle mit privaten Booten raus oder fährt auch ein "öffentlicher" Kutter raus zum Makrelenangeln? Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand nen Tipp geben...
> 
> Thx und Gruss ... #6


 
Hallo Kojak!
Stell Dich doch hier mal kurz vor!
Dies gibt immer ein positives Feadback.
Da zu diesem Treffen alle mit Ihrem privaten Boot raus fahren, frag doch mal, ob noch einer nen Platz frei hat!?
Der Treffpunkt ist ja gut genannt (Tanke - Norddeich).

Leider kann ich nicht dabei sein!#q :c #c


----------



## kojak (23. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bootsangler-Treffen In Norddeich*

Jo, dann will ich mal #h mein realer Name : Markus

Ich komme aus Attendorn, 26 Jahre alt und angle seit 2 Jahren am hiesigen Biggesee. Ich habe vom Meeresfischen nicht wirklich Ahnung und würde es gerne mal im anstehenden Urlaub probieren. Kann allerdings noch gar nicht mit Bestimmtheit sagen, ob ich am 05. schon dort bin. Haben uns eher spontan entschieden, da im Familienkreis in Norddeich ein Ferienhaus freigeworden ist und sich dies deshalb anbietet. Denke aber, dass wir wenns urlaubsmäßig klappt, schon am 03. anreisen.

Mitfahrgelegenheit, oh ja das wäre was... Bin aber absoluter Anfänger auf eurem Spezialgebiet und evtl. hinderlich |supergri |supergri ansonsten würde ich mich auch einer öffentlichen Kutterfahrt anschließen, meine Tante, welche in Norddeich wohnt, hat da auch evtl. im örtlichen Bekanntenkreis ne Adresse. Ist aber noch nicht genau abgesprochen.

So ... ach ja Kojak ist übrigens unser Boston-Terrier (siehe Avatar) !!!

*EDIT : So, sollte klappen, das wir zum 05.08. schon in Norddeich sind. Also falls jemand von euch ne Landratte wie mich mitnehmen würde zum Makrelenangeln, sagt bitte kurz Bescheid. Würde mich freuen ! Beteilige mich selbstverständlich an den Kosten ! Bis dahin, schönen Gruss ausm Sauerland !*


----------



## jottweebee (25. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bootsangler-Treffen In Norddeich*

Werde auch am 5.8. dabei sein.
Waldi hat sich ebenso für eine Mitfahrt angemeldet .

@ Acki: Wie war die Ausfahrt am letzten Samstag? Hat sie trotz vieler Absagen stattgefunden?

Jürgen


----------



## Acki (26. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bootsangler-Treffen In Norddeich*

moin an alle boots und meeresfischer#h 
wir wollen noch ein treffen zum makrelenangeln veranstalten!!
die termine 5.8.06 oder 13.8.06 wer an diesen terminen zeit hatt kann sich ja mal eintragen#6 

der treffpunkt ist die tanke in norddeich(ostfr.)auf der rechten seite gleich nach dem ortsschild,bis zur slippe sinds ca.8 min die slippe ist kostenlos für den parkplatz fallen pro std.0,50euro an.

am5.8.06 wäre das treffen morgens 10.00uhr

wind und wetter vobehalten

am 13.8.06 wäre das treffen vormittags um 11.00uhr
wünsche allen die mitmachen wollen eine gute anfahrt.gruß acki

meldeliste 5.8.06

team 1 jochen und crew
team 2 jürgen und waldi
team 3 acki und jörg
team 4 sailfish 777
__________________


----------



## Tiffy (26. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bootsangler-Treffen In Norddeich*

Ich bin am 13.08 dabei #h


----------



## gpsjunkie (26. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bootsangler-Treffen In Norddeich*

Juhu, da ich ja auch Tiffy aus dem nachbar Dorf kennen lernen möchte, melde ich mich mit Crew auch für den 13.08.06 an.

Freue mich.


----------



## Waldi (27. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bootsangler-Treffen In Norddeich*

Hallo miteinander,
habe meinen Kapitän gefunden, danke Jürgen, ich freu mich drauf!
Waldi


----------



## Acki (27. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bootsangler-Treffen In Norddeich*

*moin an alle boots und meeresfischer#h *
*wir wollen noch ein treffen zum makrelenangeln veranstalten!!*
*die termine 5.8.06 oder 13.8.06 wer an diesen terminen zeit hatt kann sich ja mal eintragen#6 *

*der treffpunkt ist die tanke in norddeich(ostfr.)auf der rechten seite gleich nach dem ortsschild,bis zur slippe sinds ca.8 min die slippe ist kostenlos für den parkplatz fallen pro std.0,50euro an.*

*am5.8.06 wäre das treffen morgens 10.00uhr*

*wind und wetter vobehalten*

*am 13.8.06 wäre das treffen vormittags um 11.00uhr*
*wünsche allen die mitmachen wollen eine gute anfahrt.gruß acki*

*meldeliste 5.8.06*

*team 1 jochen und crew*
*team 2 jürgen und waldi*
*team 3 acki und jörg*
*team 4 sailfish 777*


*meldeliste für den 13.8.06*
*team 1 tiffy und crew*
*team 2 udo mundt und crew*
*team 3 gpsjunkie und crew*
*team 4 acki und jörg oder holger*


----------



## H.Christians (31. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bootsangler-Treffen In Norddeich*

@Acki   Meinst du mich mit Holger??

Würde sonst die Möglichkeit bestehen,daß ein anderer Boardie mich mitnimmt??

Wäre echt klasse, falls Ihr näheres über mich wissen wollt fragt ruhig.

Gruß

H.Christians


----------



## gpsjunkie (2. August 2006)

*AW: Bootsangler-Treffen In Norddeich*

Moin Acki, so das mit der Batterie scheint der Gleichrichter zu sein. Hoffe der kommt noch bis Samstag. Sonnst bringe ich eine zweite geladene Batterie mit. 

Aber haste das Wetter für Samstag gesehen? Huuu schöne Wellen.


----------



## Acki (2. August 2006)

*AW: Bootsangler-Treffen In Norddeich*

moin werde den termin am samstag den 5.8 hiermit absagen,  weil ich es wegen der wetterlage nicht verantworten kann das wir mit unseren kleinbooten bei windstärke N5 in böen 60 kmh rausfahren.

ps ich hoffe auf euer verständnis#6 gruß acki

jochen habe mir schon gedacht das der voltageregler kaputt ist,aber das wird schon wieder auch wenns grad nicht billig ist


----------



## jottweebee (3. August 2006)

*AW: Bootsangler-Treffen In Norddeich*

Vernünftig!!!
Dann weichen wir auf den 13.8. aus


----------



## leguan8 (3. August 2006)

*AW: Bootsangler-Treffen In Norddeich*

gute entscheidng acki!


----------



## Waldi (3. August 2006)

*AW: Bootsangler-Treffen In Norddeich*

Hatte ich auch schon befürchtet, ist aber sicherlich die richtige Entscheidung.
@Jürgen, dann  eben erst am Sonntag den 13.08. Ich melde mich aber noch mal bei Dir.
Gruß Waldi


----------



## sailfish777 (3. August 2006)

*AW: Bootsangler-Treffen In Norddeich*

Richtige Entscheidung!!
Beim dem Gebläse hätte ich mir das eh geschenkt!
Hoffentlich ist es dann nächste Woche besser mit dem Wind.
Möglicherweise reise ich bzw wir denn auch schon am Samstag an.

Bis denne


----------



## gpsjunkie (4. August 2006)

*AW: Bootsangler-Treffen In Norddeich*

So, definitiv kein Treffen? Wellenhöhe soll 1,1m betragen.

Denke auch das das die richtige Entscheidung ist.


----------



## gpsjunkie (7. August 2006)

*AW: Bootsangler-Treffen In Norddeich*

Hallo. 

@Acki, und warste die Woche noch draußen? Oder haste was gehört ob die Makos beißen? Und mein Gleichrichter richtet wieder gleich....|supergri |rolleyes  Hatten meine Vorgänger wohl schonmal geöffnet und versucht zu löten. 

Und dann hoffe ich mal das ich beim 4 ten mal ohne Probleme mich auf die Makos konzentrieren kann.

Also bis Sonntag


----------



## Acki (7. August 2006)

*AW: Bootsangler-Treffen In Norddeich*

moin jochen toll das dein motor wieder heile ist.ich war diese woche nicht raus habe mein boot verkauft,und mein shetland ist noch nicht ganz fertig,muß den motor noch umrüsten von 50 ps jamaha auf 140 ps suzuki 4takt,wird aber diese woche nicht fertig.werde fürs wochenend ne mitfahrgelegenheit suchen. gruß acki


----------



## gpsjunkie (7. August 2006)

*AW: Bootsangler-Treffen In Norddeich*

Moin Acki, super das mit der Shetland. Wollte garnicht fragen, aber ich finde es klasse. 

Wenn alle Stricke reissen, kannste bei mir mit fahren. Ist zwar schön eng mit 4 Mann, aber so könnte ich mich für deine Hilfe bedanken. Hätten aber bestimmt Spaß.  

Na und das mit 140 Ps? 

Ist es diese? http://www.shetlandboats.co.uk/shetland570.htm


----------



## Tiffy (8. August 2006)

*AW: Bootsangler-Treffen In Norddeich*

Da ich allein komme kannst Du gerne bei mir mitfahren Aki.#h


----------



## Acki (8. August 2006)

*AW: Bootsangler-Treffen In Norddeich*

Moin @tiffy werde das angebot dankend annehmen#6 gruß acki
*meldeliste für den 13.8.06*
*team 1 tiffy und acki*
*team 2 udo mundt und crew*
*team 3 gpsjunkie und crew*
*team 4 jürgen und waldi*
*team  5 sailfish777 und crew*


----------



## Tiffy (8. August 2006)

*AW: Bootsangler-Treffen In Norddeich*

Na fein da sind wir schon zu zwein... 

Lass uns vorher noch mal telenieren Acki #h


----------



## Udo Mundt (8. August 2006)

*AW: Bootsangler-Treffen In Norddeich*

Mensch Acki, Du als eingefleischter Gummiwurstfahrer mit soviel Plastik um Dir umzu #d |supergri 
Glückwunsch zum neuen Boot |schild-g |
Bin seit gestern auch bootslos und muß daher auf der Lespaul anheuern.
Hoffentlich klappt es am Sonntag wettermäßig.


----------



## leguan8 (8. August 2006)

*AW: Bootsangler-Treffen In Norddeich*

Udo du wirst auf der Lespaul immer platz haben!!!!!


----------



## gpsjunkie (10. August 2006)

*AW: Bootsangler-Treffen In Norddeich*

Hallo @all, ich weiß man darf keinen Wetterbericht trauen der so alt ist, aber so kommt doch schon irgendwie vorfreude auf. 

Und schön dran denken, Hochwasser ist um 15.11 Uhr


----------



## Tiffy (11. August 2006)

*AW: Bootsangler-Treffen In Norddeich*

Jupp, Wetter sieht ganz brauchbar aus bis jetzt.

@ gpsjunkie;

Wenn es denn was wird könnten wir uns doch an irgendeiner Raste an der A31 treffen und zusammen hochzuckeln ?


----------



## gpsjunkie (11. August 2006)

*AW: Bootsangler-Treffen In Norddeich*

Moin Thomas, klar können wir uns treffen. Ich würde die Raste nach der Abfahrt Lingen/ Lohne/ Nordhorn an der A31 vorschlagen. Wir düsen hier um 8.30 Uhr los, und werden dann ca 8.45 da sein.

Und Wetter wird gut. Ich möchte endlich nach den vielen technischen Probs meine Makrelen fangen. 

@ Acki, deine Batterie ist voll. :g


----------



## Laksos (11. August 2006)

*AW: Bootsangler-Treffen In Norddeich*

Auf euren anschließenden ausführlichen Bericht mit vielen Fodos bin ich schon mächtig gespannt - 
mal sehen, ob bei euren Fängen auch ein Dorsch dabei sein wird!|rolleyes
Gutes Wetter, viel Glück und vor allem viel Spaß!#6


----------



## Tiffy (11. August 2006)

*AW: Bootsangler-Treffen In Norddeich*

Alles klar Jochen. Dann werde ich da sein #h

@Nobby,

besten Dank fürn hohen Daumen. Ich nehme mal ne Knipse mit und mach ein Foto von der Makrele


----------



## Acki (11. August 2006)

*AW: Bootsangler-Treffen In Norddeich*

Moin |wavey: jo das wetter könnte besser sein ,aber für sonntag no-3 sieht es gut aus. 
da ich ja als mat bei tiffy mitfahren darf, werd ich meine cam mitnehmen und einen live bericht einstellen.:m 
jochen danke schon mal für den batterie service.#6 

wünsche allen eine gute anfahrt,und wenn es passt werden wir nach dem angeln noch bei mir grillen#g gruß acki


----------



## Tiffy (11. August 2006)

*AW: Bootsangler-Treffen In Norddeich*

Na prima Acki.

Ich ruf heute Abend noch mal an #h


----------



## Waldi (11. August 2006)

*AW: Bootsangler-Treffen In Norddeich*

Hallo miteinander,
bitte mal ein paar Tips zur Ausrüstung. Man sollte ja nichts Unnützes mitschleppen. Ich war zwar schon auf Kuttermakrelentour, ist doch aber wohl mit dem was vom kleinen Boot aus geht nicht zu vergleichen. Die Rute kann doch sicher etwas länger sein. Es muß doch sicher auch nicht der 500g Pilknüppel sein? Was habt ihr denn so in der Hand?
Wie wird der Fang versorgt? An Board ausnehmen??? Oder Kühhlbox mit genügend Eis und Fische nur abschlagen und erst zuhause versorgen? 
Laufen auch andere Versuche, sprich Dorsch, oder gar meine platten Freunde - Buttlöffel usw. 
Naturköder?
Hallo Jürgen, ich rufe dich morgen noch an.
Bis denn dann
Waldi


----------



## Acki (11. August 2006)

*AW: Bootsangler-Treffen In Norddeich*

Moin#h  waldi külbox mit eis ist auf jeden fall angebracht,pilkrute bis 250 gr. ist ausreichend oder spinnrute mit 100 gr. wurfgewicht.
makrelen nach dem fang bzw,auf der rückfahrt oder im hafen schlachten.
dorsch oder platte werde wir wohl nicht fangen,aber mit buttlöffel könnte vieleicht was laufen.#6 

*gummiklamotten nicht vergessen!!! gruß acki*


----------



## ML_Wahoo (11. August 2006)

*AW: Bootsangler-Treffen In Norddeich*

wünsche euch kräftiges P E T R I
auf das ein paar makos auch rauskommen,bilder anschliesend müssen folgen
acki wie sieht es mit dem gitterrost aus ,kannst du eine 2meter länge für deinen neuen trailer gebrauchen
mfg MARKUS


----------



## jottweebee (11. August 2006)

*AW: Bootsangler-Treffen In Norddeich*

Bleibt es beim Treffpunkt an der Tanke um 11 Uhr?


----------



## Acki (11. August 2006)

*AW: Bootsangler-Treffen In Norddeich*

Moin @ jürgen 
*am 13.8.06 wäre das treffen vormittags um 11.00uhr*
*wünsche allen die mitmachen wollen eine gute anfahrt.gruß acki*


----------



## gpsjunkie (11. August 2006)

*AW: Bootsangler-Treffen In Norddeich*

@Markus, also wenn Du Gitterroste am Laufenden Meter hast, könnte ich auch noch 1,20m gebrauchen|rolleyes .

Bis Sonntag


----------



## sailfish777 (11. August 2006)

*AW: Bootsangler-Treffen In Norddeich*

moin moin allerseits,

das Wetter is ja fürs Wochenende recht wechselhaft angesagt, deshalb werde ich wohl morgenfrüh entscheiden ob ich denn auch morgen schon zum fischen hoch fahre, oder erst Abends bzw am Sonntag. 
Hat eigendlich noch jemand vor schon am Samstag anzureisen? 

@ tiffy @ gpsjunkie 
Falls ich doch erst am Sonntag anreisen sollte, werde ich auch in etwa zu der Zeit an der Raste sein (denn ruf ich noch durch oder sowas)

@ Acki 
Is die Zufahrt zur Slippe durch die Unterführung eigendlich schon wieder frei? Oder muß man immer noch oben rum fahren?
Und was liegt denn bei euch so aufn Samstagabend an? Wen Zeit is könnte man sich ja aufn Snack mit Bierchen treffen.

P.S. Mein Beifahrer hat sich heute noch kurzfristig abgemeldet, Hätte also ein Plätzchen frei. (kleines Boot Quicksilver 460KK)

na denn


----------



## sailfish777 (12. August 2006)

*AW: Bootsangler-Treffen In Norddeich*

so die Entscheidung ist gefallen. Fahre jetzt gleich los.
Sehn uns dann am Sonntag in Nordeich anner Tanke oder Slippe. Falls noch was is (Planänderungen oder so) die BAC-Members haben meine Nummer.

bis denne


----------



## Udo Mundt (12. August 2006)

*AW: Bootsangler-Treffen In Norddeich*

Nachdem  der Leguan beim Erdbeerpflücken von der Leiter gefallen ist und sich den Fuß verstaut hat, habe ich bei Sailfish777 angeheuert. Bis morgen an der Tanke#h


----------



## Tiffy (12. August 2006)

*AW: Bootsangler-Treffen In Norddeich*

So Klamotten sind zusammengerauft und Boot steht vorm Haus.

Freu mich auf Morgen #6 

Gibt es eigentlich Eis vor Ort oder muss ich da mit Kühlakkus aufschlagen ?


----------



## Udo Mundt (12. August 2006)

*AW: Bootsangler-Treffen In Norddeich*

Ich friere mir immer große Gefriertüten mit Wasser ein, das hält locker der ganzen Tag und sorgt nebenbei auch für gekühlte Getränke #g


----------



## Tiffy (12. August 2006)

*AW: Bootsangler-Treffen In Norddeich*

Tja leider kein Platz für große Gefriertüten. Alles voll mit Fisch...

4 Plastikflaschen mit Salzwasser hab ich so gerade noch reinbekommen. Hoffe das reicht. Bis  Morgen #h


----------



## Tiffy (14. August 2006)

*AW: Bootsangler-Treffen In Norddeich*

Moin zusammen,

da das Treffen nu gelaufen ist werde ich den Thread wieder in die anderen mit einreihen.

Das Treffen hat mir viel Spaß gemacht und Nordsee mit meiner Schaluppe war ma 'ne ganz neue Erfahrung. Bilder und ein kurzer Bericht ( falls nicht jemand schneller ist ) folgen heute Abend.

@ Acki,

besten Dank noch mal für's Organisieren, dem leckeren Grillgut und fürs Mitfahren und Tipps geben. Hat echt Spaß gemacht #h


----------



## jottweebee (14. August 2006)

*AW: Bootsangler-Treffen In Norddeich*

War eine super Tour!!!!
Nur die Fische wollten nicht so wie wir!

Falls es ein nächstes Mal gibt, bin ich wieder dabei.


----------



## Tiffy (14. August 2006)

*AW: Bootsangler-Treffen In Norddeich*

Moin zusammen #h,
hier nun ein kleiner Bildbericht des Treffens;




An der Slippe in Norddeich. Breit genug isse ja.




Klaus und Udo warten schon darauf das alle Wasser unterm Boot haben.




Nu sind alle drin. Bild aus dem Hafen von Norddeich.




Auf der Anfahrt zu den Fischgründen lassen wir Norderney an Steuerbord liegen.




In der Fahrrinne zwischen Norderney und Juist.




Dann ging das los mit Angeln. Hier Sailfish777 ( Klaus ) und als Maat Udo Mund.




Hier sind jottweebee nebst Maat im Einsatz. ( jürgen und waldi )




Und denn hatte ich Kontakt. Nach nervenaufreibenden Drill  von 5 Makrelen auf einem Streich war das Vorfach völlig verknotet. Wenn mir das nächste Mal jemand sagt; Nimm lieber ein schwereres Blei!", denn mach ich das auch


----------



## Tiffy (14. August 2006)

*AW: Bootsangler-Treffen In Norddeich*





Acki hat sich denn gleich mal so als zuvorkommender Gastgeber ans Enttüddeln meines Vorfachs gemacht. Damit ich nicht so nutzlos rumstand gab er mir ein neues Vorfach damit ich weiter Makrelen angeln konnte. Dankeschön noch mal Achim :m





Zwischendurch hilt man auch mal einen kurzen Schnack. Hier mit gpsjunkie ( Jochen ) und Crew. Danach wurde es auch schon wieder Zeit in den Hafen zu fahren.





Nach dem Angeln ist vor dem Grillen Achim lud uns noch auf ein bis man nicht mehr konnte Stückchen Grillgut nebst Getränke ein.,

War ein schöner Sonntag mit netten Boardies. Besten Dank noch Mal Acki und an alle die dabei waren. Hat echt Spaß gemacht und sollte auf alle Fälle wiederholt werden#6 Habe gehört das Udo auch geknipst hat. Hoffe auf also auf weitere Bilder.


----------



## gpsjunkie (15. August 2006)

*AW: Bootsangler-Treffen In Norddeich*

Moin Thomas, man das mit den Wellen weg retuschieren haste gut hin gekriegt.#6  Macht das die Kamera gleich oder haste das mit Photoshop gemacht?|muahah: 

Aber recht haste, Acki ist ein super Scout und Gastgeber und man sollte dieses Jahr ( wenn die Makos noch fangbar sind) die Sache echt wieder holen.

Ansonsten habe ich zum erstenmal keine Technischen Probleme am Motor gehabt, und habe den Tag nach den problemen am Trailer doch genossen.


----------



## Tiffy (15. August 2006)

*AW: Bootsangler-Treffen In Norddeich*

Moin Jochen,

weiß gar nicht warum die Wellen nicht mit drauf sind. Da muss ich doch gleich mal ( zum ersten Mal ) in der Bedienungsanleitung meiner Kamera nachschlagen. Vielleicht hat die ja " Automatischen Wellenausgleich " :q


----------



## jottweebee (15. August 2006)

*AW: Bootsangler-Treffen In Norddeich*

@ Tiffy
             Gut gemacht!


----------



## Laksos (15. August 2006)

*AW: Bootsangler-Treffen In Norddeich*

Schöne Veranstaltung hattet ihr da!#6 
Suzukimakrelen und schöne Sonne, was will man mehr!:g


----------



## Waldi (15. August 2006)

*AW: Bootsangler-Treffen In Norddeich*

Ja den gleichen Eindruck hatte ich auch, wo sind die Wellen hin? Jürgen hat mich ja die ganze Zeit fahren lassen und ich eben mit Null-Erfahrung in der Nordsee, und dann 40 PS hinterm Schlauch. Das hat manchmal schön gescheppert obwohl ich sicher nur höchstens mit halber Kraft gefahren bin. Doch allein der tolle Ausflug mit eben diesen auf den Fotos nachvollziehbaren Eindrücken macht jeder leere Fischkiste vergessen. Jürgen und ich hatten 5 Stück, das sei aber nur am Rande bemerkt. Es war einfach klasse und schreit nach - nochmal!!!
Danke an Acki für die Stärkung danach und auch ein Dankeschön an Jürgen für den Platz auf seinem Boot.
Aus ein Neues!
Gruß Waldi


----------



## gpsjunkie (15. August 2006)

*AW: Bootsangler-Treffen In Norddeich*

Tach auch, hier mein kleiner Beitrag in Form eines kleinen Filmchens. Ist nur 30 Sek lang, und ich bin nicht der Direktor Cutter, aber schön ist er trotzdem.

Vielspaß mit dem Quicktime Filmchen:

http://pl10557.macbay.de/Norderney 13_08_2.mov


----------



## Tiffy (15. August 2006)

*AW: Bootsangler-Treffen In Norddeich*

mhh,

fluppt leider bei mir nicht. Hab wohl Quicktime auf den Rechner aber leider kein Bild. Ton ist da #c


----------



## jottweebee (15. August 2006)

*AW: Bootsangler-Treffen In Norddeich*

Bei mir kein Bild, kein Ton.
Also nichts!!!


----------



## Heiko112 (15. August 2006)

*AW: Bootsangler-Treffen In Norddeich*

bei mir ist ton und bild


----------



## gpsjunkie (15. August 2006)

*AW: Bootsangler-Treffen In Norddeich*

Ha, habe ich mir gedacht. Deswegen noch ein anderer Link:

http://pl10557.macbay.de/Norderney 13_08o1.mov

Ist ein bischen kleiner und nicht so gut von der Qualität.


----------



## Acki (15. August 2006)

*AW: Bootsangler-Treffen In Norddeich*

moin so hab grad mal zeit. also erst mal danke an alle,die zum treffen erschienen sind#6 war auch ohne viel fisch ein tolles erlebnis.:q das ich bei tiffy mitfahren durfte war mir ein besonderes vergnügen,hatt er doch bei der ersten gemeinsamen ausfahrt  gleich 10 makos verhaftet.
|kopfkrat das kann nur besser werden,hoffe das wir noch ein treffen veranstalten können.

so habe heut mein neues boot bekommen,noch einige restarbeiten und dann ab ins wasser.:l gruß acki
http://img70.*ih.us/img70/5999/bild130pf8.jpg
http://img70.*ih.us/img70/4567/bild131vl0.jpg


----------



## Acki (15. August 2006)

*AW: Bootsangler-Treffen In Norddeich*

@ tiffy feine bilders, muss wohl an dem wellenglätter liegen|kopfkrat :q :q 
@ jochen  und der film funzt auch.#6 gruß acki


----------



## gpsjunkie (15. August 2006)

*AW: Bootsangler-Treffen In Norddeich*

@Acki, schönes Boot haste jetzt#6 . Und die 140 Ps? Sehen wir uns bestimmt am We oder nächste Woche? Ich fahre am Freitag um 05.00Uhr ab. Wenn Ihr es schafft melde dich doch bitte bei mir. Meine Handynummer haste ja.

Und ich habe meine Wiking noch .


----------



## jottweebee (16. August 2006)

*AW: Bootsangler-Treffen In Norddeich*

Ich habe es jetzt mal mit dem VLC player versucht.
Damit laufen beide Filmchen. Mit Bild und Ton.


----------



## jottweebee (16. August 2006)

*AW: Bootsangler-Treffen In Norddeich*

@ Acki 
Feines Boot. Motor ist ja auch schon dran. Dann kann es ja gleich wieder losgehen.
Donnerstag Nachmittag sollen die Wellen nicht so hoch sein und HW ist um 18.30.


----------



## gpsjunkie (16. August 2006)

*AW: Bootsangler-Treffen In Norddeich*

Hallo Jürgen, diese inkompatiblitäten Zwischen Mac und Pc gehen mir sowieso aufen S...k. Am besten freie Software, dann klappts auch mit dem Nachbar.#6 
Und für letzten Sonntag waren auch nicht so hohe Wellen angesagt. Wir waren na am :v


----------



## Tiffy (16. August 2006)

*AW: Bootsangler-Treffen In Norddeich*

Joh Acki,

ich lad mich schon mal zum Mitfahren bei Dir ein  Dann können wir einen Stopp zur Verlöterei auf Norderney einplanen und die Nacht auf Deinem neuem Boot pennen


----------



## sailfish777 (16. August 2006)

*AW: Bootsangler-Treffen In Norddeich*

moin moin allerseits,

war wirklich mal wieder ein schönes WE. Danke an alle die dabei waren. Bilder hab ich mal wieder keine hinbekommen, aber mein Mitfahrer Udo müsste eigendlich noch welche haben, falls da nich noch alter Kaugummi aufr Linse geklebt hat...oder so 

@Acki auch von mir noch mal danke für die tolle Bewirtung und Glückwunsch bzw. viel Glück mit dem neuen Boot. Bestimmt begegnen wir uns bald auch mal wieder an und auf der Ostsee beim trollen.
P.S. bist Du eigendlich schon BAC Mitglied, oder sollen wir da beim nächsten mal noch ein wenig Aufklärung bettreiben?

@Jochen die Movies fluppen 1A.#6

@Tiffy die Verlöterei auf Norderney wollte ich auch immer schon mal besuchen. War am Samstag wirklich kurz davor den Hafen von Norderney anzusteuern. Das wäre warscheinlich ebenso übel geendet wie als wenn ich abends doch noch jemanden angerufen hätte (kleiner Insider)
Mit anderen Worten; da wäre ich auch gerne dabei#6

Bis denne


----------



## gpsjunkie (16. August 2006)

*AW: Bootsangler-Treffen In Norddeich*

Hallo Klaus, auch ich möchte gerne bezüglich des BAC`s aufgeklärt werden. Geht aber nicht um die Biene und die Blume.........?


----------



## sailfish777 (16. August 2006)

*AW: Bootsangler-Treffen In Norddeich*

Moin Jochen,

BAC ? hier werden Sie geholfen.

BAC steht für Bootsanglerclub und ist
*"... eine Interessenvertretung für alle Bootsangler auf Nord- und Ostsee sein – egal ob Pilk-, Naturköder- oder Schleppangler.*Kein Angelverein hat sich bisher speziell der Interessen der Bootsangler angenommen..." _Originaltext von der Homepage des BAC._

Desweiteren informiert der BAC über aktuelle Bestimmungen und Vorschriften und setzt sich auch für die Wiedereinbürgerung von Meerforelle und Lachs ein.
Es werden jedes Jahr einige Treffen organisiert. Das nächste findet im Oktober statt.

Schau Dich doch mal ein wenig auf der Page des BAC um, ist wirklich sehr informativ. Wenn dann noch spezielle Fragen sind....


P.S. Danke für dein Interesse am BAC....und ich bin mir eigendlich auch ganz sicher das Du das mit dem Bienchen und Blümchen schon kennst.:m

Bis denne


----------



## Udo Mundt (17. August 2006)

*AW: Bootsangler-Treffen In Norddeich*

So! Einige Fotos haben den Weg zwischen Kaugummi und Linse gefunden.  
War eine feines Treffen mit bekannten und neuen Boardis. leider konnte ich der Beköstigung bei Acki nicht mehr beiwohnen. Andermal gerne wieder. Wettermäßig haben wir ein gutes Zeitfenster abgepaßt. Vom Hafen bis zwischen den Inseln war es zwar ein wenig kappelig, aber vor den Inseln hatten wir nur eine leicht Dünung. Auf der Sailfish war man ja bestens gegen Wind und Wasser geschützt, nochmal besten Dank an Klaus für die Mitfahrt.
Da die Makrelenschwärme ausblieben, konnte mir Klaus die Vorteile seiner selbstgebauten Planerboards demonstrieren#6 
Zum Schluß hatte ich dann doch ein wenig Petri Heil. als sich drei Makos auf einmal an meinem Vorfach vergriffen und wenigstens etwas Fisch an Bord kam.

Acki und Tiffy im Norddeich Hafen






jottweebee und Waldi





Für dieses Jahr habe ich mit dem Makrelenfang abgeschlossen, nächstes Jahr greifen wir wieder an #:


----------



## jottweebee (24. August 2006)

*AW: Bootsangler-Treffen In Norddeich*

@ acki

Wie weit bis du mit deiner neuen Plastikschüssel????
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ich habe vor, am Samstag um 10 in Norddeich zu slippen, um nach den Makros zu sehen.

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## jottweebee (27. August 2006)

*AW: Bootsangler-Treffen In Norddeich*

Ich bin am Samstag noch einmal mit meinem Nachbarn Klaus 
zur gelben Tonne vor Norderney rausgefahren. 
Gegen 10 Uhr waren wir an der Slippe in Norddeich. Windfinder.com sagte eine Welle von 0,1 m voraus und Hochwasser sollte kurz nach 14 Uhr sein. Der Wetterbericht war nicht so gut, Gewitter möglich.
Wie war es vor Ort? Windfinder behielt Recht, der Wetterbericht nicht. Es hat nur ganz kurz getröpfelt, sonst war zeitweise blauer Himmel zu sehen.
In Höhe von Norderney sahen wir den einzigen Möwenschwarm an diesem Tag. Er war aber hinter einem reinfahrenden Krabbenkutter.








Mit dem Fischfinder bekamen wir Echos in der oberen Hälfte. Hier bissen auch nur die Makrelen nach der Regel, ein guter Angler fängt die Fische einzeln. Nachdem der Höchststand des Wassers erreicht war, biss kein Fisch mehr und wir fuhren wieder zurück nach Norddeich.

Insgesamt fingen wir 12 Fische. 







<img 

Nicht viel, aber genug zum Räuchern.

Auf der Fahrt von Norddeich nach Aurich kam dann aber das vom Wetterdienst versprochene Gewitter. Aber was soll's, wir saßen ja jetzt im Auto







Über Nacht in Salzlake eingelegt und dann ab in den Rauch.
Ich nehme auf einen Liter Wasser drei Esslöffel Salz.







Bei dem Anblick, die Fahrt hat sich gelohnt.


----------



## BennyO (27. August 2006)

*AW: Bootsangler-Treffen In Norddeich*

Scheint ja ein schäner Tag gewesen zu sein auch wenn nicht als zu vil Fisch da war.


Gruß Benny


----------



## gpsjunkie (28. August 2006)

*AW: Bootsangler-Treffen In Norddeich*

Hallo Jürgen, war ja nicht wirklich erfolgreich das mit dem Fisch, aber aus drei treffen heraus weiß ich, das es immer ein schöner Tag war.

@ Acki, wie weit ist denn mein Schwesterboot? Schade das Du nicht zur Ostsee konntest. Hätte mich gefreut, obwohl ich das mit den Dorschen auch noch nicht richtig kann. Meine Tochter hat einen von 69 und einen von 55#6 . Meine untermaßigen zwei schwimmen wieder.#d


----------



## jottweebee (21. September 2006)

*AW: Bootsangler-Treffen In Norddeich*

Da für Samstag, 23.9., nicht soviel Welle vorhergesagt ist (vormitags 0,4 m, HW um 13.13 Uhr), will ich es noch einmal auf Makrele von Norddeich aus versuchen.
Durch das warme Wetter der letzten Tage hat sich das Wasser noch nicht abgekühlt (18 Grad) und ich hoffe, noch einige an die Angel zubekommen.
Ich will gegen 09.00 an der Slippe sein.


----------



## Acki (21. September 2006)

*AW: Bootsangler-Treffen In Norddeich*

moin|wavey:  @jürgen wenn ich es schaffe werde ich auch da sein, es wird warscheinlich der letzte törn|kopfkrat  auf makrelen.wind s-o 2-3 das sollte eigentlich gut werden.gruß acki#6


----------



## jottweebee (24. September 2006)

*AW: Bootsangler-Treffen In Norddeich*

Wie bereits angekündigt, war ich am Samstag noch einmal zur gelben Tonne raus.
Um 10.00 Uhr wurde das Boot in Norddeich geslippt und bei ganz ruhiger See fuhren wir (Nachbar Klaus und ich) an Norderney vorbei.
Bis zum Hochwasser um 13.13 Uhr bekamen wir ein paar Zupfer, aber kein Fisch wurde gehakt.






Erst bei Einsetzen des ablaufenden Wassers fingen wir drei Makrelen.






Da gegen 15.30 Uhr die Wellen höher wurden, beendeten wir für diese Saison das Makrelenangeln.
Auf der Rückfahrt sahen wir noch auf einer Sandbank Seehunde, die uns mitleidig ansahen.





Bis 2007.


----------

